# Best time/way to take HGH



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, in new to these boards my 1st post,

Im just wondering when do yous think is the best time to take HGH?

Ive herd people say before bed, then others say n the morning....

Im a little confused, I want to get maxium benifit so whats the best way to take??

any help will be very much apperciated,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no one magicical way to use GH B4 bed/B4 breakfast/PWO all really give the same results there is very little between them..

what are you running with the GH and how much are you using? what do you want from it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Im using 3iu of GH five days on two days off, I will run this for 4 months.

Gear wise, 10ml (1350mg) its 2 jabs a week for 10 weeks.

Monday - 1ml sus 250, 1mil Deca 25o, 2mil Textex 250, 1mil Test Propionate.

Thursday - 1mil sus 250, 1ml deca 250, 1mil enanthate 250, 1mil tectoctephoa propionate, 1ml Trenblone acetate,

Also

T4 - 2 x pre day (1 x morn, 1x 1pm)

Stromba 5 - 4xper day ( 1 x morn, 1 x 1pm)

Tomoxifen - 2mg tabs - 1 per day.

How does this look to you? Ive just started this cycle on Monday so just a few days into it,

Im hopeing to lose some body fat with the GH, but bulk up with the gear.

Any advice would be very much apperciacted,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well there are cheaper ways to lose bodyfat and more efficeint than GH, i have a few questions concerning your cycle...

1 - Why why you using short ester steroids like Tren acetate and prop only twice a week?

2 - How much T4 you using and why?

3 - Why are you using stromba?

4 - Are you prone to Gyno if not Why are you using nolvadex? on this cycle i would lean more towards a AI than a SERM like Nolvadex.

i think the benefits from the stromba will be lost in all of the other steroids you are using...

can i ask how many cycles you have done and why you feel the need to use so many products their must be a reason behind it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well there are cheaper ways to lose bodyfat and more efficeint than GH, i have a few questions concerning your cycle...
> 
> 1 - Why why you using short ester steroids like Tren acetate and prop only twice a week?
> 
> ...


Tbh my source recomended that whole cycle, I took his word as every one I know goes to him and his a body builder who gets sponsed by various suppelment companys.

Ive only done 3 cycles in the past over a year ago, ive never done GH before, I wanted to try it as ive herd its good for burning fat and also to help with niggleing injuries I have from boxing.

About how much T4, its two T4 175 tabs aday for 4 weeks, the two T4 200 tabs aday after for 4 wees.

What do you think of this cycle? how can I improve it?

Do you think I should drop the stromba as it will have no effect?

I want to bulk up and lose body fat at the same time I got told GH would help with this along with plenty of cardio?

Im not really that clued up about gear, so any help and advice you can give me would be great, thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

does seem a strange cycle,

you should have done some research of yourself rather than just go by what your source says, after all he obviously isn't too wise on the use of AAS and cycles or he just had his financial benefits in mind


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

So can any one suggest the best way to alter this cycle???

Please let me know if you can help me in anyway,

Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well for me i would do the following with the compounds you have...

Weeks 1 - 8

250mg Deca

500mg Test E or Sus or 250mg of each

Weeks 9&10

1ml of Test Prop eod

30mg winny ed

if you start to show the signs of gyno then use 20mg of tamoxifen ed

i would save the GH for a later time but i dont think you will do this.....

now this cycle above is much better than your original one it uses less gear hence why your idiot source did not tell you about it....

just for the record Shamuk just because the idiot is a Bodybuilder who is sponsored does not mean he knows about steroids or that he is honest.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Pscarb, I'll be taking, and I wont be using that source agian.

Just one question, why do you think I should save the GH for a later time? Will I not get the full benifits if I use it now?

Also the GH is - Nutropin AQ, 10mg/2ml (30IU), It comes premixed, what do you think of this stuff? please let me know if you know anything about this GH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that GH is fukcing awesome i am on it at the moment i am using 3iu's ed, dont get me wrong you will get something from it but i think if you wait until you are a little more experianced with AAS then i think you will get more benefit from it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Well at lease I know its good stuff I got, 

Can I ask what your currently taking with your GH?

Also could you please recomend me a good PCT for when I have finished my cycle?, Ill be going for the cycle you have recomended.

Thanks alot for your help Pscarb, its very much appreciated.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

shamuk said:


> Thanks for the advice Pscarb, I'll be taking, and I wont be using that source agian.
> 
> Just one question, why do you think I should save the GH for a later time? Will I not get the full benifits if I use it now?
> 
> Also the GH is - Nutropin AQ, 10mg/2ml (30IU), It comes premixed, what do you think of this stuff? please let me know if you know anything about this GH


Comes premixed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shamuk said:


> Can I ask what your currently taking with your GH?.


Sus250 mate



shamuk said:


> Also could you please recomend me a good PCT for when I have finished my cycle?, Ill be going for the cycle you have recomended.?.


It would be easy for me to tell you what to use on PCT and you would follow it but you would not of learned why you where using it, it would be much more beneficial to you if you looked in the Article section at the bottom of the forum and the Sticky in this section and read up on what PCT is and how to get the most from one then ask questions on the things you where unsure on...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Comes premixed?


Yes mate pre-mixed and much better than any powdered GH


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Sus250 mate
> 
> It would be easy for me to tell you what to use on PCT and you would follow it but you would not of learned why you where using it, it would be much more beneficial to you if you looked in the Article section at the bottom of the forum and the Sticky in this section and read up on what PCT is and how to get the most from one then ask questions on the things you where unsure on...


Ok, that does make sense, I will do some research on PCT.

Thanks very much Pscarb, you've been a great help.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate pre-mixed and much better than any powdered GH


Can you explain why you think Premixed is better than Lypholised?

Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used pretty much every powdered GH on the market at higher doses than the AQ that i am using at the moment and non have been as good as this Nutropin AQ, i also believe that the pre-mixed is more pure as nothing is lost in the reconstitution.....


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have used pretty much every powdered GH on the market at higher doses than the AQ that i am using at the moment and non have been as good as this Nutropin AQ, i also believe that the pre-mixed is more pure as nothing is lost in the reconstitution.....


Fair answer mate.

So in my understanding they simply disolve the raw HGH powder in solvent "X" no freeze drying of lypholisation involved that must be more cost effective.

I would love to know what solvent they use the mix the GH and how it is kept "stable" in a liqid environment during transport etc.

i just wonder because in theory it would be possible to source raw GH for a lot lot cheaper and I wonder if that would be a viable option.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not as simple as that ..

The NUTROPIN AQ® as it is called, is an acid-stabilized version of GH (which means that it stays "good" for an extended period of time once opened - 3 weeks). Most GH preparations go bad within 2 days to a week once they are mixed (even when mixed with bacteriostatic water). Bacteriostatic water prevents bacterial growth; however, Genentech has a specially patented acidic water that further preserves the Nutropin AQ beyond all the other versions.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> not as simple as that ..
> 
> The NUTROPIN AQ® as it is called, is an acid-stabilized version of GH (which means that it stays "good" for an extended period of time once opened - 3 weeks). Most GH preparations go bad within 2 days to a week once they are mixed (even when mixed with bacteriostatic water). Bacteriostatic water prevents bacterial growth; however, Genentech has a specially patented acidic water that further preserves the Nutropin AQ beyond all the other versions.


I realise that im betting that the solution has to be "housed" in some sort of vaccum like conditions otherwise people with acess to autoclaves, laminar fume hoods and GH raw powder would be currning the stuff out.

So the acid solution must be kind of like Bacterostatic sodium chloride/acetic acid solution for IGF1 then.

I think ill have to get me some and try and find out what the magic mix is.

Oh and I though Anasomone is/was 192

One other quick question mate.

You say you have tried most preperations of GH. Have you stayed on each one for any length of time to guage results or have you gone on initial glycogen retention, fat loss and sides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

redman said:


> So the acid solution must be kind of like Bacterostatic sodium chloride/acetic acid solution for IGF1 then.?


it is a patented mix so not what you would mix IGF-1LR3 with(AA or BA)



redman said:


> I think ill have to get me some and try and find out what the magic mix is.?


there is no magic mix mate all it is is that you get what you think you are getting ie 4iu's something that cannot be certain of with the Chinese generics, but yes you will have to get some so you can have an opinion on it and compare it to others.



redman said:


> Oh and I though Anasomone is/was 192?


 there is no proof to say ansomone is or ever was 192aa this was a rumour that GenSci started when Ansomone took most of the GH market from them 4-5yrs ago they tried the same with Hygetropin...have you ever seen a lab test to prove it was 192aa??



redman said:


> One other quick question mate.
> 
> You say you have tried most preperations of GH. Have you stayed on each one for any length of time to guage results or have you gone on initial glycogen retention, fat loss and sides?


i have been using GH for 5-6yrs now i have not used one brand any less than 3months so yes i would say that i have had a decent length on most to gauge the effectiveness. it would be pointless to use any type of GH for any less than 3 months as the results are minimum, without doubt western pharmacy (Nutropin/simplexx) GH is the best second to that is eastern pharmacy (Hygetropin/Jintropin) GH then thirdly Generic Chinese GH or UGL GH which is just labelled blue tops....


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

I didnt mean magic mix as in the GH I was refering to the patented sovent.

Thanks for the indepth answer sir.

Reps for that.


----------

